
Show HN: A platform for remote-first product makers - p15suvanshb
https://www.remote.tools
======
p15suvanshb
Hi All, Suvansh here. A bit of the story behind Remote Tools (remote.tools)
below.

I faced huge problems in finding the right tool to use to manage my remote
team. None of the popular tools seemed to have been built keeping in mind the
struggles of remote workers and managers.

For example - my team members felt that Slack was hampering rather than
improving their productivity.

> Slowly, while researching tools, I build a list of ~70 tools across
> different categories that could be used by my team basis the specific use-
> case they solve.

> Rather than keeping the information with us, I with my 2 of my colleagues
> decided to share it with the world and built the first version of our
> product.

> The repo garnered considerable traction and many other remote product makers
> reached out to us asking us to update their tool on the repo.

> With this, we decided to build the second version of the product which would
> enable the remote-first product makers to showcase their work and the use-
> case they are solving to the remote community. All this without using any
> marketing jargon.

Thus, the aim is for the remote community to solve their problems with these
tools rather than getting stuck in reading marketing pitches.

